# Sand Flea



## Pond Fisher (Jul 17, 2005)

Can I use Sand Fleas for bait? And if so how do I rig them and what kind of fish will I catch with these.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Whiting, Pompano, Black Drum, Sheephead. 

You don't want to go deep into the body of the flea stay out towards the tip of the shell as possible. This will not totally kill them and also stops them a bit from burrowing in the sand while on the hook . Sandfleas do just about everything backwards. They swim, crawl, and dig backwards.

The back end of the sandflea is the V shaped part of its body . I use these hooks and when I hook them up I start at the V shaped end on the under side of the flea and come up thru the shell untill the point of the hook just breaks the shell .

A two or three-hook monofilament dropper rig with 2/0 Eagle Claw L197 circle bait hooks fitted with a 2-4 ounce pyramid sinker is the most common terminal tackle. The circle hooks are self-setting so you can fish multiple rods to increase your chances of a hook-up. Be sure to leave the point of the hook exposed.


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

What Koz said


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)




----------



## BrandyFish (Jul 27, 2005)

sand fleas are killin the permit and pompano down here in the surf (st lucie).....even some african pomps too


----------



## kelca (Apr 19, 2005)

Quick question here:

Where can I find (catch) sand fleas in the Tampa bay area? I live close to Apollo Beach & Ruskin. I’ve tried Apollo beach a few times with no results.


----------

